# Simple Dual Zone Home Theatre/Outdoor Setup Solution??



## tim1088 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys I want to start by thanking you all for your help with this. I have been to a few of the major retailers trying to find answers and each time the price seemed to keep going up with way more advanced equipment than I think I need. Here is what I have and am looking to do.

I have a small room (13x22) with a Vizio tv mounted in a corner on the wall. Integrated speakers are horrible so I want to replace them with something more substantial. My budget is as low as I can get it to be, hopefully less than $500. I have a Google TV unit attached to the TV and I would like to get at least 2 speakers and a subwoofer in the room for my audio. 

I also want to have a dual zone setup where there can be 2 outdoor speakers.

I am not looking for anything too fancy so I saw a few of the Sherwood amplifiers or even a used yamaha RX-V671 that is on Amazon for around $200. 

Any thoughts of an easier solution or of a different amplifier/setup would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

I would start as small as possible, with the idea of upgrading.

I'd start with a 2.0 system that will drastically improve your TV built-in speaker sound. Then upgrade with a sub, and then upgrade with your zone 2.

One potential method of doing this could be with a $500 Sonos amp that is currently being offered with a pair of free speakers.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-p9FkT7MRZjn/p_616ZP120/Sonos-CONNECT-AMP.html

The Sonos product will allow you to easily expand with multiple wireless zones. The start-up costs might seem high, but the alternatives could involve wiring, or require wireless boosters, all of which quickly add up. 

At a minimum, I'd get a used Stereo Receiver that has analog audio-out (RCA red/white audio out). Then I'd find some yard sale speakers (I've had great luck at yard sales myself). Hook that up to your TV for your main zone. Then when you are ready to upgrade, buy some form of wireless speaker system, like Rocketfish or something similar, hook their proprietary transmitter to the audio-out of your receiver and then put the wireless speaker where ever you need them.

I use a single Rocketfish speaker, and move it from bedroom, to bathroom, to dining room, to outside porch - depending on where I want that lil extra music. My "modern" AVR did not have audio out jacks though, so I have to hook the Rocketfish transmitter to my Blu-Ray player (which is web-connected, and had the audio-out jacks I needed). This limits my "zone 2" to only the streaming/CD music sources that I get from the blu-ray player, but this is adequate for my needs as I mostly use Pandora anyway.


----------



## tim1088 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I ended up getting the Yamaha RX-V671 7.1-Channel Network AV Receiver. I got it for around $250 so I think it will work. I like the idea of wireless speakers, that would make the process much easier. Now I need to find a good subwoofer and some speakers and we'll be good to go.


----------

